# Specials > Testing Ground >  How do I print something from general discussion?

## Dogsrcool

How can I print from general discussion item?

----------


## little miss breezy breeks

try highlighting it then right click and select print

----------


## Dogsrcool

Thanks very much - will give it a try.

----------

